# Οι τεμπέληδες του κόσμου του Ντίσνεϋ



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Διαβάζοντας δεκάδες χιλιάδες ιστορίες με ήρωες του Ντίσνεϋ που κατοικοεδρεύουν στην Λιμνούπολη ή στο Μίκυ Σίτυ, διαπίστωσα κάποια στιγμή ότι κάτι τρέχει με την επαγγελματική τους οντότητα. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς τα όργανα του νόμου και ράντομ κομπάρσους των ιστοριών, οι μόνοι που δουλεύουν σ' αυτές τις δυο πόλεις είναι ο Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ, ο Κύρος Γρανάζης, η Γιαγιά Ντακ και ο Οράτιος Χαλινάρης. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ή είναι πλούσιοι ή παράσιτα της κοινωνίας (οι Μουργόλυκοι και ο Μαύρος Πητ ανήκουν στα παράσιτα ή στους εργαζόμενους, ανάλογα με την προσωπική θέαση του καθενός :inno:).

Η Τζένη κάνει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες ενίοτε να δουλέψει με τον Λούλη, αλλά συνήθως παρουσιάζεται σαν άεργη αρχόσχολη που κυνηγάει τον Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ. Ο Ντόναλντ είναι γνωστός τεμπέλης, αλλά με την περίπτωσή του θα ασχοληθώ παρακάτω. Τα ανιψάκια του Ντόναλντ και του Μίκυ φυσικά δεν δουλεύουν, πάνε σχολείο. Ο Γκαστόνε σιχαίνεται ακόμα και την ιδέα της δουλειάς, μιας και η τύχη του φροντίζει για τα πάντα. Ο Πασχάλης υποτίθεται πως δουλεύει στο αγρόκτημα της Γιαγιάς Ντακ, αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι όλη μέρα κοιμάται ή τρώει.

Η Νταίζη και η Μίνι είναι άεργες. Η Νταίζη δεν φαίνεται να εργάζεται πουθενά, πέρα από κάποιες εκδουλεύσεις που κάνει κάποιες φορές για τον Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ. Όμως δεν φαίνεται να έχει και λεφτά. Η Μίνι όμως φαίνεται να έχει λεφτά, το ίδιο και η φιλενάδα της, η Κλάραμπελ (η οποία μαθαίνουμε ότι μεγάλωσε με την πλούσια θεία της). Μάλιστα σε μια ιστορία η Μίνι βαριέται που δεν έχει τίποτα να κάνει και της έρχεται η ιδέα να βρει μια δουλειά για να περνάει τον χρόνο της.

Ο Φέθρυ είναι μονίμως άνεργος αλλά ποτέ άεργος, μιας και συνέχεια ασχολείται με κάποια τρελή ιδέα. Ο Μίκυ Μάους, απ' την άλλην, παρουσιάζεται συχνά να βοηθάει την αστυνομία του Μίκυ Σίτυ, αλλά εκτός κι αν τα τσεπώνει κρυφά από τον επιθεωρητή Ο' Χάρα, είναι απορίας άξιον πώς τα βγάζει πέρα με το σπίτι του και τα ανιψάκια του, αν και σε κάποιες ιστορίες εμφανίζεται να δουλεύει ως ιδιωτικός αστυνομικός. Για τον Γκούφη δεν χρειάζεται να μιλήσω. Φαίνεται άλλωστε ότι ζει φτωχικότατα.

Απ' αυτούς που δουλεύουν, λοιπόν, μένουν ο Σκρουτζ, που είναι ζάπλουτος, και ο Κύρος Γρανάζης, που μόλις και βγάζει τον άρτον τον επιούσιον, περισσότερο γιατί υποτιμάει ο ίδιος την αξία της δουλειάς του και χρεώνει ψίχουλα.

Ο Ντόναλντ είναι ειδική περίπτωση. Είναι αρχιτεμπελχανάς και μονίμως φαίνεται να έχει χρέη και μπελάδες από τους πιστωτές του (ίσως γι' αυτό ταυτίζεται τόσο πολύ ο Έλληνας μαζί του:cheek:). Στις ιστορίες του Μπαρκς όμως τα πράγματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά. Ο Σκρουτζ παίρνει στα ταξίδια του την οικογένεια Ντακ και τους πληρώνει από τρεις δεκάρες την ώρα τον καθέναν. Δεδομένου ότι αυτά τα ταξίδια είναι το ένα πίσω απ' τ' άλλο, οι Ντακ φαίνεται να έχουν μόνιμο μηνιαίο εισόδημα 0,3 χ 24 χ 30 χ 4 = 864 δολάρια (πληρώνονται για κάθε ώρα του ταξιδιού). Επειδή δε τα ταξίδια αυτά λαμβάνουν χώρα στην δεκαετία του '50, οπότε και γράφτηκαν αυτές οι ιστορίες, σε σημερινή αξία οι Ντακ πληρώνονταν 7-8 χιλιάρικα τον μήνα. Καθόλου άσχημα. Μαύρα, φαντάζομαι. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 26, 2015)

Όλα αυτά χωράνε πολύ νερό. Ο Ντόναλντ συχνά πυκνά ψάχνει για δουλειά και ενίοτε βρίσκει κιόλας. Συνήθως βέβαια τον πετάνε έξω με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ή παραιτείται, κάποτε όμως έχει κι επιτυχία, και ούτως ή άλλως εργάζεται για κάποιο διάστημα έστω και κακήν κακώς. Αγαπημένη μου ιστορία αυτή που ανοίγει ινστιτούτο αισθητικής (νομίζω είναι Καρλ Μπαρκς, θα ψάξω στις κούτες να δω αν θα το βρω) με τεράστια επιτυχία, αλλά τα ανιψάκια του ανακατεύουν τις κρέμες με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει την Νταίζη σαν βλογιοκομμένο κουνουπίδι (φυσικά στο τέλος την επισκευάζει και γίνεται κούκλα).

Ο Γκούφυ επίσης δεν είναι πάντα άνεργος. Θυμάμαι ένα επεισόδιο που ήταν πλασιέ και προσπαθούσε να πουλήσει βούρτσες στην μάγισσα Φούρκα, η οποία παρά τα τρελά μαγικά της για μία ακόμη φορά αποτυγχάνει να τον πείσει ότι είναι μάγισσα. Αλίμονο, ούτε ξέρω πια πού βρίσκεται το περιοδικό με την ιστορία αυτή. Ψάχνοντας ονλάιν πάντως βρήκα ότι έχει κάνει κι άλλες φορές τον πωλητή.

Όσο για τον Μίκυ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πριν τα κάνει πλακάκια με την αστυνομία εργαζόταν κι αυτός περιστασιακά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τις συγκεκριμένες δουλειές που έκανε.

Οι δε κυρίες (Μίνι, Νταίζη) ασχολούνται κατά κανόνα με φιλανθρωπίες και κοινωνικά χάπενινγκ. :)

Α, ξέχασες και τον Λούντβιχ φον Ντρέηκ, που δουλεύει στο πανεπιστήμιο!


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 26, 2015)

.....
Μεγάλο θέμα άνοιξες... 
Και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον :up:

Όσον αφορά στον Μπαρκς, υπάρχει ένα αξιοσημείωτο -και πολύ σχετικό με το παρόν νήμα- κείμενο εδώ, από τον μεταφραστή του Para leer al Pato Donald (ελληνικός τίτλος: Ντόναλντ ο απατεώνας ή η διήγηση του ιμπεριαλισμού στα παιδιά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αγαπημένη μου ιστορία αυτή που ανοίγει ινστιτούτο αισθητικής (νομίζω είναι Καρλ Μπαρκς, θα ψάξω στις κούτες να δω αν θα το βρω) με τεράστια επιτυχία, αλλά τα ανιψάκια του ανακατεύουν τις κρέμες με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει την Νταίζη σαν βλογιοκομμένο κουνουπίδι (φυσικά στο τέλος την επισκευάζει και γίνεται κούκλα).



Του Μπαρκς είναι (The Beauty Business). Στην χώρα μας έχει δημοσιευτεί τετράκις, το '69, το '78, το '89 και το '93, με τους τίτλους _Επιχείρηση Ομορφιά_ και _Επάγγελμα Αισθητικός_ (την τελευταία φορά, στο Κόμιξ #64, το 1993).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 27, 2015)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και άλλες τέτοιες αναλύσεις για τη Λιμνούπολη (ή και για άλλα κόμιξ άν θέλετε). Χέλλε και Μελάνη, όποτε μπορείτε και έχετε χρόνο, γράψτε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Έχω σχεδόν έτοιμο ένα μεγάλο πόνημα αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένει.


----------

